# Colonial Williamsburg annual pass sale



## kwelty (Nov 26, 2015)

This is a great deal if you are planning on visiting Colonial Williamsburg:
http://specials.colonialwilliamsburg.com/
You get two annual passes for the price of one ($61) and the annual price is only $10 more than the normal day admission of $51.
My wife and I have done this before and they work great.


----------



## dominidude (Nov 26, 2015)

This is an outstanding deal, just don't make the mistake of clicking the link on Thursday Thanksgiving day, like. I did.
The offer is only available Friday thru Sunday


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for posting. I'm in.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. We are in.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 29, 2015)

THANK YOU!!!!!  I really appreciated your posting this ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 29, 2015)

kwelty said:


> This is a great deal if you are planning on visiting Colonial Williamsburg:
> http://specials.colonialwilliamsburg.com/
> You get two annual passes for the price of one ($61) and the annual price is only $10 more than the normal day admission of $51.
> My wife and I have done this before and they work great.



Mine is coming to $66.99, Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Mine too*



Sugarcubesea said:


> Mine is coming to $66.99, Am I doing something wrong?


Mine also shows $66.99 and only shows 1 ticket.  What is going on?


----------



## kwelty (Nov 29, 2015)

Icc5 said:


> Mine also shows $66.99 and only shows 1 ticket.  What is going on?


From their website:
"Do I need a promo code to receive the offer?
No, just add an Annual Pass to your shopping cart and the second one will automatically be added with a 100% discount.
There is a price next to the Annual Pass, how do I know if the discount worked?
You will be able to review your Shopping Cart before check out. Each free Annual Pass will show a “BOGO-Annual Pass Savings” discount applied to it."

The price is 66.99, I originally looked at the price for the rest of calendar year 2015 which is 60.99.


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 29, 2015)

My price was $66.99 total for two passes. I had to scroll down to see the second pass with full discount but it was there.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 30, 2015)

Ack.  Add me to the "tried this ... but it failed to show my BOGO."
I'll be phoning tomorrow ...


----------



## kwelty (Nov 30, 2015)

rhonda said:


> Ack.  Add me to the "tried this ... but it failed to show my BOGO."
> I'll be phoning tomorrow ...



Sale ends today, hope you get the passes OK.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 1, 2015)

kwelty said:


> Sale ends today, hope you get the passes OK.


We completed the transaction by 8p ET on 11/30 ... but the final product shows only one AP.  I've forwarded the confirmation email to the CW Web Support team for review.  Phoning yesterday went to auto-responder, "Thank you for calling ... your call is important to us ... CLICK."

EDITED/UPDATE:  The phone call this morning went well and we will receive the BOGO pass.  Waiting now for email confirmation of the same.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 11, 2015)

Dang. I missed this and I'm going to take the kids to williamsburg over spring break


----------



## conshek (Dec 12, 2015)

missed this.  hoping they will do it again??


----------



## kwelty (Dec 12, 2015)

conshek said:


> missed this.  hoping they will do it again??


They did do it in 2014 and I believe in previous years as well.  Make a note on your 2016 calendar to check in the Black Friday/Cyber Monday timeframe.


----------

